# Sigmar's Blood (heavy spoiler)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I finished reading this novella ebook today and it seems to have some rather upsetting consequences for the warhammer fantasy world with the plot. Especially with the rather open ending and the elements involved.

Do not view if you dont want it spoiled.



As we know from earlier books, Manfred Von Carstein have returned and as we learn in story, having been causing a magical darkness to enshroud Sylvannia and draining the life from the land itself.

After delivering a challenge to the Emperor, its quickly discovered that the Crown of Sorcery have been stolen by the minions of the vampire, and setting off a desperate crusade into Sylvannia. Led by Volkmar the Grim, lots of zealots and the armsmen that could be spared, as well a very dedicated witch hunter with a checkered past.

But as it turns out, Manfred have far more up his sleeve, having gathered the Claw of Nagash and one of the nine books of nagash as well, giving him a terrifying level of power. Enabling him to shroud the whole of Sylvannia, something on a magnitude that hadnt been possible since the heydays of ancient Nehekara.

And by the end, Volkmar finds himself captured along with other powerful religious figures to be the centerpieces in an awful necromantic ritual to banish the favor of the gods from the world. Manfred claiming Volkmar was the last piece he needed as he had the blood of Sigmar. And as their blood is spilled and the foul spell begins to build up, the novella ends on that galactic cliffhanger.



There has to be a sequel to wrap up this plot, it is just too dire to be left unfinished!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I would love it if they permitted a large change to the background. However, based on previous official campaigns, &c. that were supposed to have a great impact I suspect there will be a resurgence by the losing side in the next book, and it will end with everything roughly the same as now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Last I checked Volkmar was pinned to Be'lakor's battle standard.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Last I checked Volkmar was pinned to Be'lakor's battle standard.


Volkmar escaped that one. But the storm of chaos have kinda been retconned


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

So the upcomming Return of Nagash starts a short while after this book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> So the upcomming Return of Nagash starts a short while after this book.


Yep, and Mannfred's ritual is only the tip of the iceberg in awesome/shocking revelations in Warhammer Fantasy if the prologue of said book is anything to go by.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yep, and Mannfred's ritual is only the tip of the iceberg in awesome/shocking revelations in Warhammer Fantasy if the prologue of said book is anything to go by.
> 
> 
> LotN


Did not read it myself, as I wanted to save it for the full release. But youve wetted my appetite!


----------

